# Aus Logo soll ne faust rausragen



## scut (14. Dezember 2003)

Huhu,
wie mach ich das, dass ich aus einem Logo irgendetwas rausragen lassen kann. Z.b. ne Faust, sodass das aussieht dass die Faust von hinten durch das Logo geschlagne hat ?
hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden .

greetz und danke schonmal,
scut


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann suchst Du in etwa sowas  hier, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? Wenn nicht, nochmal posten 

Gruß ALF


----------



## -pOrG- (14. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaub so dass es ein fertiges Bild gibt und hinterher eine Faust da durchkommt...

Frage ist halt, aus was das Bild bestehen soll? Wenn die Faust aus einem Glas kommt sieht es anders aus als durch Holz oder Beton?!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -pOrG- _
> *Ich glaub so dass es ein fertiges Bild gibt und hinterher eine Faust da durchkommt...
> *



Als Animation? Also da ist er hier falsch  Wenns ohne Animation sein soll, dann schau Dir mal ein paar Tutorials an, wie man splitterndes Glas oder brechendes Holz darstellt, weil eine  Faust bekommt man immer irgendwo her...


----------



## -pOrG- (14. Dezember 2003)

nein.. nicht als animation 
ich(er?) mein(t): du machst ein Bild. Zum Beispiel wie man es oft kennt, das Hakenkreuz. Dann kommt da eine Faust raus, die es kaputt macht?!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Dezember 2003)

Wäre vielleicht das Beste, wenn sich scut mal dazu äußert, mit Mutmaßungen kommen wir nicht weiter


----------



## -pOrG- (15. Dezember 2003)

so hatte ich es verstanden..
(google)


----------



## Leola13 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hai,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter :

Papierausriss 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## scut (15. Dezember 2003)

ja genau so wie bei porg. 
das letzte tut probier ich mal ob ich mit dme was hginbekomme. 
danke sehr soweit, wenn jmd noch nen besseres tut hat bitte posten .

danke!


----------

